# +++الصليب+++ صورة..وكلمه



## اليعازر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*الصليب كمال المصالحة بين السماء والأرض​*



*من الصليب تتدفق انهار الحب على العالم​*



​
*يجمع الصليب الحب، والتواضع،والحقيقة.​*



*الصليب صرخة الحياة في خضم الموت​*



​
*في الصليب يتألق المجد في الهوان​*




*ومن المصلوب تتدفق قوة السلام​*

.
.


----------



## Toni_Thaer (12 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع شكرا كتير


----------



## اليعازر (12 سبتمبر 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> رائع شكرا كتير



*شكرا لمرورك يا توني

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## angil sky (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جدا
الرب يباركك ويبارك
محبتك​


----------



## rana1981 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور جميله وراائعهجدا
شكرااا
الرب يباركك يا غالى*​


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور رااائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

